# Tate no Yuusha no Nariagari / Shield Hero



## Kirito (Jul 26, 2014)

> *The Rising of the Shield Hero​*
> ​
> Iwatani Naofumi is summoned to another world to become one of the 4 heroes, namely the Shield Hero. Starting out with poor popularity and labeled as the weakest, Naofumi found himself betrayed on the 3rd day of his adventure. Losing faith and money, all that left is just his shield. Vowing to exact revenge to those who had betrayed him, Naofumi's path is......



4 people are integrated into this fantasy world. the MC is integrated fushigi yuugi style. the other 3 play it like a VRMMO.

basically its shiroe and kirito put side by side except the MC is kinda gutless
the damn shopkeeper even looks like someone from SAO lol


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 10, 2014)

lol, second chapter and the mc is already dark? what the hell?


----------



## OS (Aug 10, 2014)

he doesn't stay edgy or whatever. He's understandably mad, he was accused of rape and is  all alone against everyone in the empire. I can't read the korean raws but he seems to become a nice father figure and nice person.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Aug 11, 2014)

Yea, it's pretty good. Seems to be based of a web novel.


----------



## OS (Aug 12, 2014)

Yeah, apparently a really popular one.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 12, 2014)

i heard the ending was shite.

just like shakugan no shana. if that's the case im checked out mentally. i don't like the ending to SNS 3.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Aug 13, 2014)

How was the ending bad?


----------



## OS (Aug 13, 2014)

En contraire i heard it was satisfying. Not great but satisfying is all we ask.


 i don't know the shana ending and don't mind being spoiled.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 14, 2014)

~Greed~ said:


> How was the ending bad?



if you know SNS 3 ending then it's similar to it.



OS said:


> En contraire i heard it was satisfying. Not great but satisfying is all we ask.
> 
> 
> i don't know the shana ending and don't mind being spoiled.




*Spoiler*: _sns ending connection_ 



yuuji and shana went to another world. basically became gods. that's the ending of this story. imagine fushigi yuugi but instead of tamahome reincarnated and miaka meeting him at school, they both go into the modern world and find out along the way that they've become gods. BS ending imo.


----------



## Magic (Aug 22, 2014)

OS said:


> he doesn't stay edgy or whatever. He's understandably mad, he was accused of rape and is  all alone against everyone in the empire. I can't read the korean raws but he seems to become a nice father figure and nice person.


Racoon girl didn't stay a loli.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Aug 23, 2014)

No, she grows up. The cover shows that.

Also, the ending of SnS didn't bother me. Yuuji was basically a god halfway through the series to begin with.

I've also heard that there's more than a single ending for this series or something, but I only learned that second hand and it could be wrong info.


----------



## Mizura (Aug 23, 2014)

I just came across this yesterday. xD Basically, you'll get a lot of spoilers about the story here:
prevent Toshiro from  launching a counterattack

So basically:
- It starts great (best volume is the first)
- It starts really dragging in the middle, with lots of poorly developed characters and lots of plot holes
- The end's meh

Sadly typical of this genre. :\ From what I've read, a bit too much of the story revolves around:

*Spoiler*: __ 



- The other three heros being short-sighted idiots who don't bother to read instructions, thus Naofumi eventually surpasses them in power, plus they're jerks who only get the job half-done (they only go after boss monsters), so Naofumi eventually becomes more popular since he actually protects the people (darnit, I expected a dark protagonist)
- The King is a racist with a personal vendetta against the past Hero of the Shield, so concentrates all of his stupidity on Naofumi.
- Malty is a royal bitch, and at first I thought perhaps she had greater plans in mind, but no, she's just a power-hungry bitch who messed with the wrong person.
- Naofumi in the meantime slowly builds up a harem.



The start's real fun though, so I'll read this until I get bored of it. I'm really disappointed that the protagonist isn't Actually a bad guy. :\


----------



## ~Greed~ (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm a member on animesuki, and I browsed that thread a bit, which is where I read the spoilers. OS was a member at one point too, but I haven't seen him post there in a while, so I'm not sure if he's seen that thread yet.


----------



## OS (Aug 23, 2014)

i left animesuki and dont regret


----------



## ~Greed~ (Aug 24, 2014)

Thought so.

I mostly go there for spoilers and fanart, but don't post much on there anymore.


----------



## Kirito (Aug 25, 2014)

thank me later

chapter 4: 
chapter 5:


----------



## OS (Aug 25, 2014)

I'd have found it on 4chan soon anyway. Which i did earlier today.

here's 6



and 7 soon


----------



## OS (Aug 25, 2014)

chapter 7 has much rage


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Aug 25, 2014)

Kirito said:


> thank me later



Thanks!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Too soon?


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Aug 25, 2014)

OS said:


> chapter 7 has much rage



Well, its that type of manga.
Personally I would chill back and watch them all die, while I build up a slave army.


----------



## OS (Aug 25, 2014)

Aight chapter 7 on imgur soon, prepare your anus


----------



## OS (Aug 25, 2014)

aight chapter 7 
Link removed


----------



## OS (Sep 7, 2014)

Ch 8



hnnnnnng


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 8, 2014)

The feels man..

OS, who made your set?


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Sep 8, 2014)

This series sure knows how to manipulate my emotions.
From rage to heartwarming, it brings it all out.


----------



## OS (Sep 8, 2014)

I made the avi and the sig is from tumblr.


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 8, 2014)

Wanna know already why the heck the fucking king hates him so much.


----------



## OS (Sep 8, 2014)

The real reason is kinda petty imo


*Spoiler*: __ 



Something about the past shield hero helping the beastmen who the king hates


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Sep 8, 2014)

OS said:


> The real reason is kinda petty imo
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Wasn't it because he is a part of a religion that only acknowledges the other three Heroes?
And the religion only split, because the shield hero is a protector of the beast races, which are seen as filthy slaves or something?


----------



## OS (Sep 8, 2014)

maybe. I just remember what i said more.


----------



## McSlobs (Sep 8, 2014)

Damn, the King's daughter is a true bitch It was nice to see that
*Spoiler*: __ 



at least two heroes are starting to see Naofumi in a better light


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 8, 2014)

So chapter 9 when. This is gettin gud.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 8, 2014)

Otaku protagonist.  Can die in a fire.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 8, 2014)

For an otaku protagonist he certainly display a lot of the usual otaku traits. Hell, he didn't even get excited by demihumans.


----------



## OS (Sep 8, 2014)

Yah he doesnt act otaku at all.


----------



## ~Greed~ (Sep 8, 2014)

OS said:


> I made the avi and the sig is from tumblr.



I see. Thanks.



Wesley said:


> Otaku protagonist.  Can die in a fire.



He isn't an Otaku protagonist. He likes to read novels, but doesn't display any real otaku-like traits.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (Sep 9, 2014)

OS said:


> maybe. I just remember what i said more.



Well, I just got spoiled some more. The king actually has a good reason to hate, apparently.


*Spoiler*: __ 



His sister was....well...a "play-thing" for a powerful class of sub-humans (these white tigers who are pretty strong) and the king, who was a prince in another country, was deposed by them. And since the sub-humans revere the shield hero, well, seems like his hate for them just transferred over to the shield hero. Incidentally, the illegitimate kids (two of them, a brother and sister) were acquired as slaves for the MC.







Wesley said:


> Otaku protagonist.  Can die in a fire.




If you actually read the story, you would know he isn't an otaku at all.
Hell, the other heroes make fun of him, because he likes to read books, instead of playing videogames. 
He is a completely normal guy.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 11, 2014)

Well, this wasn't as bad as all that.  I think the protagonist is trying too hard to be cynical though.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Sep 11, 2014)

There are already 70 chapters of this.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 11, 2014)

For the light novel.  I think there is only one manga volume.


----------



## OS (Sep 11, 2014)

yeah we are up to date with the manga


----------



## Kirito (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm surprised the light novel is bare bones as it is.


----------



## Lord Yu (Sep 12, 2014)

Wesley said:


> Well, this wasn't as bad as all that.  I think the protagonist is trying too hard to be cynical though.



Trying too hard? He has every reason to be cynical.


----------



## Wesley (Sep 12, 2014)

I think he qualifies as an unreliable narrator.  He literally tunes people out and see's them in a way that's at odds with reality.  

Like Spear Hero is probably not a bad guy.  He was surprised that Shield Hero might have actually been telling the truth about magic being used during the duel.  And if he's just being manipulated by the princess, of course he'd treat Shield Hero badly since he thinks he's a rapist.  On top of that, he's not wrong about Shield Hero owning a slave.  You take anyone from modern Japan and they're going to react badly to slavery, especially if they're young.

Spear Hero might simply be guilty of being dumb and gullible, but otherwise good hearted.

And while we are seeing that Shield Hero is learning about the setting and him doing stuff, the fact that he didn't know about magic and it's intricacies while Bow and Sword knew about wind magic and how it's hard to trace, hopefully that means that they're also learning things as they go.  Perhaps Shield Hero doesn't have a monopoly on initiative and helping others?


----------



## Wesley (Sep 13, 2014)

NOPE

6 and 7 are out.  Galacticas's redrawer is a hoot.


----------



## OS (Sep 13, 2014)

we've all read up to 8


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 11, 2015)

Chapter 13 is out


----------



## Punk Zebra (May 15, 2015)

*Ch. 14* Link removed

Interesting that she is a princess. I guess now she will follow Naofumi in the future. My god do I hate the other princess. She time and time again keeps fucking with Naofumi including the spear hero, like shouldn't they have more important things on there hand. I hope they die a horrible death for being so meddlesome.


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 16, 2015)

Best princess has arrived and it looks like she is a bit more docile in the manga adaption.

The heroes dying would be a major problem so at least when it comes to Motoyasu, he has to survive until the waves end. Malty is fair game in terms of gruesome deaths though.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Nov 10, 2015)

*Ch. 19* Link removed

 It's unbelievable how the princess can be such a big bitch!


----------



## Morglay (Nov 11, 2015)

Seems like this princess is a bit of a sociopath, I 100% wouldn't leave a country in her hands.


----------



## Punk Zebra (Dec 14, 2015)

Morglay said:


> Seems like this princess is a bit of a sociopath, I 100% wouldn't leave a country in her hands.



Right you are Morglay right you are. This recent chap she tried to kill her little sister, I hope she never gets redeemed....heartless scum!
*
Ch. 20* Link removed


----------



## Punk Zebra (Feb 15, 2016)

*Ch. 21* IT'S HERE


----------



## Punk Zebra (Mar 15, 2016)

*Ch. 22* Chapter 209

Dem nobles....


----------

